# E39 M5 - Full Paint correction - Scottish detailer



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

*Hi everyone,

This Carbon Black M5 was booked in for a full paintwork correction detail to bring the paintwork back to life and rectify the many swirl marks and deeper scratches present in the clear coat.

The usual thorough wash and de contamination process was carried out, then the car was moved in doors ready for correction work to begin.










Close up you can see how dull and lifeless the paint finish appears, with lots of deeper marks hiding amongst the swirl marks...





































Following taping up of all exterior trim and protruding bodywork, I started work on the boot lid, this is how it looked before correction...










50 / 50's



















Fully corrected...



















Before!

Someone has had a wee go here already!










Much better!










Moving onto the bonnet...

Before...










After...



















One deeper mark still remaining, owing to paint depth this was rounded off rather than fully removed to save the clear coat from failing in the future!



















More bonnet correction shots...













































































































O/S front wing before...










O/S front wing after...



















50 / 50's














































Fully corrected...










N/S qtr fully corrected...





































O/S front door before...










After...










Swirls and holograms on the N/S front door...










Fully corrected...





































Correction was achieved with Hex yellow and Orange pads with either M105 or S17+ depending on the severity of paint defects, refined with Hex white and blue 3M pads and M205.

Paintwork sealed with Blackfire Wet Diamond, leaving a stunning deep wet finish!





























































































































*

*The client invited me back a week later to detail the engine bay, this is how it turned out...



















Thanks for looking

Web: www.rgkdetailing.com

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/rgk.detailing

Email: [email protected]

Tel: 07500903249

Richard​*


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice richard ,geat work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Richard, looks great now :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looking good... was that the owners place or have you managed to get yourself a unit now!?!?

car looks good...

:thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Richard. Looks like there was plenty there to keep you busy!!

Carbon black looks stunning when polished up properly.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i love these M5 BMW's. stunning work too


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning turnaround


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Good honest write up. Looks a hell of a lot better Rich.:thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely car and a cracking write up! cheers Richard :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Black Magic Detail said:


> very nice richard ,geat work


Cheers Stevie! 



The Cueball said:


> looking good... was that the owners place or have you managed to get yourself a unit now!?!?
> 
> car looks good...
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Cue, I have now stopped the hunt for a unit and have made alternative arrangements  this was the owners place, which was ideal as it rained the whole time I was working on the car!



AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Richard, looks great now :thumb:


Cheers Aaron! 



Refined Detail said:


> Very nice Richard. Looks like there was plenty there to keep you busy!!
> 
> Carbon black looks stunning when polished up properly.


Cheers Rich!  I agree Carbon Black is a stunning colour! these sort of details are by far the most rewarding! can really see the difference after putting in the long hours 



horned yo said:


> i love these M5 BMW's. stunning work too


Thanks for the kind words!  even though this car is now ten years old, it still looks great and is very very well screwed together!



colarado red said:


> Stunning turnaround





Beau Technique said:


> Good honest write up. Looks a hell of a lot better Rich.:thumb:


Cheers Scott! 



jlw41 said:


> Lovely car and a cracking write up! cheers Richard :thumb:


Your welcome, thanks for the kind words! 



tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


Cheers Tony!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Mighty machines those!

Nice work as always mate.:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

reem colour.nice work.


----------



## LOLOM5 (Sep 27, 2008)

Spectacular! I think I will treat my 03' baby to this same type of treatment! Paint is good overall but those fine swirlmarks, once removed, will make the paint really pop!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Mighty machines those!
> 
> Nice work as always mate.:thumb:





Dj.xray said:


> thats a lovely colour man,good job ya done there guvnor'.respect





LOLOM5 said:


> Spectacular! I think I will treat my 03' baby to this same type of treatment! Paint is good overall but those fine swirlmarks, once removed, will make the paint really pop!


Thanks for the kind words guy's!

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better mate, good job :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

A few pictures the client took once the sun finally poked its head out from behind the clouds!...


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work Richard as these are bigger than they actually look....just wish i had time to do mine....


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Massive improvement, car looks great! Still hold a lot of love for the E39 M5!!


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job, I've just purchased some Megs 105 and 205, looking forward to using them now


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Richard


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work as always Rich ..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on bimmer :thumb:. It says carbon black but it seems to be blue, or is it just me?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> Nice work Richard as these are bigger than they actually look....just wish i had time to do mine....





DetailMyCar said:


> Massive improvement, car looks great! Still hold a lot of love for the E39 M5!!





mass said:


> Great job, I've just purchased some Megs 105 and 205, looking forward to using them now





North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Richard





dooka said:


> Nice work as always Rich ..


Thanks for the kind words guy's, appreciated! :thumb:



deni2 said:


> Great work on bimmer :thumb:. It says carbon black but it seems to be blue, or is it just me?


Cheers mate, it is a very very dark blue! the blue only really showed through after polishing!

Richard


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic turnaround mate.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice, bet it was hard getting pictures in that workshop. Quality turnaround:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Poolieboy said:


> Fantastic turnaround mate.





Ultimate Shine said:


> very nice, bet it was hard getting pictures in that workshop. Quality turnaround:thumb:


Thanks guy's :thumb:

was tricky alright getting good pictures 

Richard


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

I simple adore the e39 M5. 

Looks stunning, good job!

Chris


----------

